
ADE 651 - phreeza
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ADE_651
======
infinity
Reminds me of the Ghost Sniffer equipment from the Ghostbusters movie:

<http://ghostbusters.wikia.com/wiki/Ghost_Sniffer>

